# 4x male rats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:4
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy rats
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1 and a half years old
Name(s): None
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets. The people had too many rats and had to get rid of them. 
Medical: The PEW has a pituitary tumor and has a head tilt. He is still happy and otherwise healthy. 
Will the group be split: As one has the head tilt, we would prefer them to go as a 4 so one isn't left on his own.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Very nice lads. Good to hold and licky <3









This is the one with the head tilt.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

these boys are so friendly and licky! please don't overlook them


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## BenWoolnough (Aug 4, 2010)

How to you start a new thread? any assistance would be much appreciated as im new to this!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

BenWoolnough said:


> How to you start a new thread? any assistance would be much appreciated as im new to this!


Click the new thread tab on this page Small Animal Rescue and Adoption - Pet Forums Community (or in whatever section you want to post in)


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please get in contact if we have an animal in that you are interested in and support rescue!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

we are also going to Weymouth on the 3rd Sept if anyone in that area would like to adopt


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are still going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please RING us if you are interested in any of our animals 

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham/East Yorkshire on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally reserved  I will update when they have gone to their new home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

all 4 homed


----------

